# Where fished Putin.



## VladimirR (10. Dezember 2017)

Wo auch Putin angelt

[youtube1]T9L7mEZcH34[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9L7mEZcH34


----------



## Silverfish1 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Cooles Video !


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Sehr beeindruckend, tolle Gewässer und bestimmt nicht überfischt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Traumhafte Zustände für Hecht und Barschfreaks.Natur 1a Sahne.
Gefällt mir sehr,sehr gut..........


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Traumhafte Zustände für Hecht und Barschfreaks.Natur 1a Sahne.
> Gefällt mir sehr,sehr gut..........



Mir auch. Da würde ich ja zu gerne mal angeln... 
Diese Landschaft ist einfach ein Traum. 

Die Hechte toll gezeichnet, als er ganz am Anfang mit der Kamera mal kurz unter Wasser geht sieht man auch direkt was da an Brutfischen rumschwimmt. Das weckt schon wirklich Sehnsucht. 

Wir halten fest: Putin weiß auch wo es schön ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

geiles Video - was da wohl ein Urlaub koscht?


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geiles Video - was da wohl ein Urlaub koscht?



Für ein Schwaben zu viel.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

pfffffff..............


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Geiles Video.Ein Traum Gewässer für Hechte?


----------



## boot (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Sehr schönes Video, da würde ich gerne mal Angeln#6


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Sehr geile Gegend - da blutet das Herz!
Russland ist immer eine Reise wert.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geiles Video - was da wohl ein Urlaub koscht?



Kommt drauf an wieviel du an Zeit/Arbeit investieren willst, wie gut du die Sprache sprichst und was für Kontakte du hast 
Wir ham damals als Steppken (abgesehen von der Ausrüstung und dem Flug) im Prinzip keine Kosten gehabt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177541
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Geiler Bericht!!

Davon ab:
Keine Sprache
Keine Kontakte
Keine Zeit zu investieren....

Wird also wenn, dann teuer werden...


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Schönes Video!
Off-Topic:


daci7 schrieb:


> Sehr geile Gegend - da blutet das Herz!
> Russland ist immer eine Reise wert.
> 
> 
> ...




Nice dass du den damaligen Bericht nochmal verlinkt hast, sehr interessanter Trip #6 Hast du noch mehr Bilder von damals? Stehst du noch in Kontakt mit den Jungs?


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Ein paar Bilder hab ich schon - allerdings nicht sonderlich viele und besonders recht wenige Angelbilder. Ich hab damals schon recht wenige Fischbilder gemacht, mittlerweile fast garkeine mehr ...
1+2 sind in St. Petersburg, 3 ist vor der Banja, 4 bei Bekannten und 5 bim Kochen.


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

Und hier noch mal einmal mit Fisch und einmal beim Karten kloppen 
PS: Achja - in kontakt stehen wir nicht wirklich. Ich weiß aber, dass mittlerweile keiner von den Leuten mehr dort wohnt. Der Polizist ist mit seiner Familie Richtung Moskau gezogen und der Taxifahrer Richtung Skt. Petersburg.... gibt halt keine Arbeit in der Pampa...


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Where fished Putin.*

@Daci: Danke für das schnelle Feedback! Die Bildwelten erinnern mich stark an meinen letztjährigen Angeltrip ins Donaudelta...


----------

